# Grundlagen Elektrotechnik



## Feuerwehrmann (27 Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal eine theoretische Frage:

macht der zu große  Strom oder die  zu große Spannung ein Bauteil kaputt? Beispiel: eine 100 Watt Glühbirne nimmt ja einen Strom von 0,43 A auf. Wenn man nun die gleiche Glühbirne an 500 Volt legt aber den Strom auf 0,43 A begrenzt geht dann die Glühbirne kaputt? Oder zerstört das Zusammenspiel von zu großem Strom/zu großer Spannung das Bauteil?


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juni 2018)

Feuerwehrmann schrieb:


> macht der zu große  Strom oder die  zu große Spannung ein Bauteil kaputt? Beispiel: eine 100 Watt Glühbirne [...] Oder zerstört das Zusammenspiel von zu großem Strom/zu großer Spannung das Bauteil?


Die zu große Wärme-Leistung macht's, welche aus P=U*I entsteht. Der Widerstand der Glühlampe ist vorgegeben, der Strom ergibt sich dann nach dem Ohmschen Gesetz proportional zur angelegten Spannung I=U/R (der Widerstand der Glühlampe soll als spannungsunabhängig betrachtet werden). Wird die Spannung erhöht dann erhöht sich der Strom und die Leistung.



Feuerwehrmann schrieb:


> Wenn man nun die gleiche Glühbirne an 500 Volt legt aber den Strom auf 0,43 A begrenzt geht dann die Glühbirne kaputt?


Nein, würde nicht kaputt gehen. Aber: Wie willst Du den Strom auf 0,43 A begrenzen? Das geht nur, indem die Spannung über der Glühlampe auf 230 V geregelt wird, wozu 270 V "vernichtet" oder die 500 V auf 230 V transformiert/gewandelt werden müssten. Bei 0,43 A 270 V per Spannungsteiler vernichten würde eine (Heiz-/Verlust-)Leistung von 116 W am Stellglied ergeben.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> der Strom ergibt sich dann nach dem Ohmschen Gesetz proportional zur angelegten Spannung I=U/R
> (der Widerstand der Glühlampe soll als spannungsunabhängig betrachtet werden).
> Wird die Spannung erhöht dann erhöht sich der Strom und die Leistung.


Da sich der Strom proportional zur Spannung verändert (bzw. die Spannung proportional zum Strom), ändert sich die Leistung "überproportional", nämlich "quadratisch", z.B. doppelte Spannung ergibt 4-fache Leistung!



Feuerwehrmann schrieb:


> Wenn man nun die gleiche Glühbirne an 500 Volt legt aber den Strom auf 0,43 A begrenzt geht dann die Glühbirne kaputt?


Genau das geht gar nicht: begrenzt man den Strom, wie soll sich da die Spannung an der Glühbirne erhöhen?

Zu hohe Spannungen können natürlich auch Bauelemente zerstören, z.B. indem sie die Isolierung zerstören (z.B. bei Kondensatoren) oder die molekulare Struktur "zerreissen" (z.B. HalbleiterBauelemente, die hauchdünne PN-Übergänge haben). 
In der Folge solcher Defekte kommt es dann zusätzlich zu zerstörerischen StromErhöhungen.

GlühBirnen haben in kaltem Zustand einen sehr kleinen Widerstand. Dadurch ist der EinschaltStrom um einiges höher als im "NormalBetrieb".

Bei hochohmigen GlühBirnen sind die GlühFäden zu "Wendeln" bzw. "DoppelWendeln" geformt, so dass sich die Erwärmung auf einen kleinen Raum konzentrieren lässt.
Sie stellen also Spulen dar und die magnetischen Kräfte, die bei den hohen EinschaltStrömen auftreten, bewirken eine Verformung der Wendeln, also eine mechanische Belastung.

Es ist also nicht immer die Erwärmung allein, die ein Bauteil zerstören kann.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Heinileini (28 Juni 2018)

@Onkel Dagobert:


> So habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet. Naja, so lange die Glühbirne nicht zu einer rotierenden elektrischen Maschinen mutiert. Ich dachte immer, je dunkler der Raum, um so höher die Leistung der Glühbirne.​


Sie rotiert nur beim ein- bzw. herausschrauben. Du sprichst von der *gefühlten* WirkLeistung und triffst damit den Nagel auf den Kopf!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Juni 2018)

Hallo Heinileini,

meinen hoch-philosophischen Beitrag hatte ich nach reichlicher Überlegung heute morgen gegen 6:00h entfernt. Dass du meine Memoiren Stunden später zitierst, ehrt mich. Ich wusste schon immer, Einstein und ich haben gewisse Gemeinsamkeiten, und das nicht nur figürlich  .

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum alle immer ein rechtes Drehfeld haben wollen. Damit sich die Birne im Laufe der Zeit nicht lockert  .


----------



## nobi (29 Juni 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Da sich der Strom proportional zur Spannung verändert (bzw. die Spannung proportional zum Strom), ändert sich die Leistung "überproportional", nämlich "quadratisch", z.B. doppelte Spannung ergibt 4-fache Leistung!
> 
> 
> was soll dieser Schwachsinn ??
> ...


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Juni 2018)

nobi schrieb:


> Heinileini schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da sich der Strom proportional zur Spannung verändert (bzw. die Spannung proportional zum Strom), ändert sich die Leistung "überproportional", nämlich "quadratisch", z.B. doppelte Spannung ergibt 4-fache Leistung!
> ...


----------



## Otwin (29 Juni 2018)

P = U² / R

Schwachsinn?  

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 Juni 2018)

nobi schrieb:


> Heinileini schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da sich der Strom proportional zur Spannung verändert (bzw. die Spannung proportional zum Strom), ändert sich die Leistung "überproportional", nämlich "quadratisch", z.B. doppelte Spannung ergibt 4-fache Leistung!
> ...


Ich mach es mal etwas ausführlicher als meine Vorschreiber. Du hast recht, die Gleichung ist linear und theoretisch würde, wenn Du U verdoppelst auch P doppelt so groß werden. Theoretisch deswegen, weil Dir da ein gewisser Herr Ohm gewaltig in die Suppe spuckt, denn Du kannst U nicht ändern ohne das sich proportional dazu auch I ändert. Der Strom ergibt sich aus der Spannung die am Verbraucher anliegt und aus seinem Widerstand (I = U / R), deswegen kann man auch nicht direkt über ein Netzteil nur den Strom einstellen, sondern man ändert mit dem Netzteil die Spannung und dadurch ändert sich der Strom. Verdoppelst Du die Spannung verdoppelt sich auch der Strom und damit vervierfacht sich die Leistung, die Gleichung bleibt linear, aber dadurch, dass sich sowohl Spannung als auch Strom proportional ändern ergibt sich eine Änderung im Quadrat (Oder wie man das jetzt richtig formulieren muss)..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Juni 2018)

Kurzes Beispiel:
10V  10A : P= U*I = 10*10 = 100
Verdoppelt:
20V  20A : P=U*I = 20*20 = 400


----------



## Verithas (29 Juni 2018)

Einfaches Rechenbeispiel im Kopf mit R = 1 Ohm:

U= 2V
I = U/R = 2A
P = U*I = 4W

U = 4 V
I = U/R = 4A
P = U*I = 16W


----------



## Heinileini (29 Juni 2018)

Vielsten Dank @ALLE, die mir so hilfreich, schützend & stützend in die Seite gesprungen sind!
Ich glaube, die Chancen stehen jetzt recht gut und wir können zur Abstimmung schreiten . . .



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> . . . deswegen kann man auch nicht direkt über ein Netzteil nur den Strom einstellen, sondern man ändert mit dem Netzteil die Spannung und dadurch ändert sich der Strom. . .


Es gibt aber auch Netzteile, an denen man die StromBegrenzung einstellen kann. Und zwar auf so kleine Ströme, dass man sie als (Konstant-)StromQuelle "missbrauchen" kann.
Ich benutze dies nur als "Aufhänger", weil es in der Praxis für das Verständnis manchmal hinderlich sein kann, die Spannung als Ursache für den daraus resultierenden Strom zu betrachten. 
Deshalb möchte ich hier dazu ermuntern, gelegentlich auch mal den Strom als Ursache für die daraus resultierende Spannung anzusehen, ohne deswegen GewissensBisse bekommen zu müssen. Denn vermeintlicher Schwachsinn kann auch schon mal ganz nützlich sein ;o)

Gruss, Heinileini

PS: Bitte nicht nach Erklärungen suchen, wie bzw. warum ich von der GlühBirne auf die Spannung als Folge des Stroms gekommen bin - eine LED wäre bestimmt ein besserer Aufhänger gewesen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Juli 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Netzteile, an denen man die StromBegrenzung einstellen kann. Und zwar auf so kleine Ströme, dass man sie als (Konstant-)StromQuelle "missbrauchen" kann.


OK, war etwas schlecht formuliert, natürlich gibt es Netzteile bei denen man den Ausgangsstrom an einer Skala einstellen kann. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte war, dass auch solche Netzteile direkt nur die Spannung ändern können und sich aufgrund des Widerstands des Verbrauchers  daraus dann der Strom ergibt.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## LargoD (1 Juli 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> ...Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte war, dass auch solche Netzteile direkt nur die Spannung ändern können und sich aufgrund des Widerstands des Verbrauchers  daraus dann der Strom ergibt.


So ist es nicht. Da wird der Strom geregelt und die Spannung ergibt sich aus dem Widerstand des Verbrauchers. Wenn der Widerstand des Verbrauchers sich ändert, ändert sich die Spannung, nicht der Strom.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Juli 2018)

Ihr seid Helden  .
Fakt ist, die Spannung treibt den Strom an.


----------



## Heinileini (1 Juli 2018)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die Spannung treibt den Strom an.


So viel zum Thema Fakt 1.
Fakt 2 ist, der treibende Strom lässt einen SpannungsAbfall enstehen.
Ich weiss, dass diese Betrachtungsweise vielen widerstrebt. Nicht trotzdem, sondern gerade deshalb habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Betrachtungsweise nicht so abwegig ist, wie es auf den ersten Blick erscheint. 
Nur Mut! Traut euch! Ihr macht damit nicht das OhmscheGesetz kaputt!


----------



## Mr.Spok (2 Juli 2018)

Nochmals zur Veranschaulichung:


----------



## PN/DP (2 Juli 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 30280
> 
> 
> Egal wie sehr der Herr Ohm zieht oder der Herr Volt tritt,
> der Herr Ampere wird nicht Dünner.


Das Bild kam mir gleich bekannt vor... Dem Text kann ich allerdings nicht zustimmen - nach meiner Vorstellung von elektrischem Strom bestimmen die Herren Volt und Ohm durchaus wie dick Herr Ampere wird 

Harald


----------

